# NGD '05 Seagull S6 Folk



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

A few years back, I sold/traded most of my acoustics. 
I only wanted to keep one and that was my campfire Fender F-35.
Unfortunately, I'm a kijiji whore.
I'm up to five now, not including three project twelve strings.


















Came with a fully compensated saddle.
Intonation is perfect.










Bonus found in the case compartment including the original receipt from Feb '06.










Sigh .. it's going to be tough choosing what to sell/trade off the next time around.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS @laristotle !! Those smaller bodied Seagulls are really nice.
Does it have a solid cedar top? 

You have THREE 12 string guitar projects on the go!
Preparing for Elmira 2018?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, congrats! Those S6 are nice guitars.

Talk about case candy! 
You have no excuse to be out of tune!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

greco said:


> CONGRATS @laristotle !! Those smaller bodied Seagulls are really nice.
> Does it have a solid cedar top?


Thank you Dave.
It does feel/sound nice. Even with (according to the owner) original strings on it.
He played it for three months and gave up on it.
It's been sitting in it's case in the basement until now.
It does have a slight musty smell to it.

According to specs that I found on line. It's a cedar top.



greco said:


> You have THREE 12 string guitar projects on the go!
> Preparing for Elmira 2018?


One has a bad belly bulge.
The other two; bolt-on necks. 
One has a good neck, shot body.
The other has a good body, shot neck.
I'm going to try to make one playable out of the two.
They're different scale lengths.

It seems that I'll be getting a table at Elmira.
Unless I sell/trade a few through the forum/kijiji before then.



sulphur said:


> You have no excuse to be out of tune!


I need to get some fresh batteries for them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was going to mention batteries, but you still have the pitch pipe!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

And a tuning fork that I've been using for 30+ years. lol.
That's only when there's no one else around for me to say 'give me an A'.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That's how I try to roll
Always. 

... and it includes the amp chord strap picks tuner and case right? 

Answer : oh well yeah I guess I could include that. 

Now I'm case heavy.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice Canadian guitar. Congrats. And some free picks... Sweet!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

Neither of the tuners or metronome work.
I haven't tried the pitch pipes.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you still get batteries for a pitch pipe ?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I was going to mention batteries, but you still have the pitch pipe!



That someone else was previously blowing on..................


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

colchar said:


> That someone else was previously blowing on..................


I wont touch that.
I still use my 41 yr old tuning fork.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

colchar said:


> That someone else was previously blowing on..................


Just use the other end and suck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hows the folk size feel? I believe i tried a folk size acoustic in nashville and i really liked it. Previously i only had experience with dreads and whatever a GS mini is.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Budda I'm now a total convert to folk size. 

I now have 3 of that size..all Yamahas 

Going back full circle as that size is what I started with...a Harmony that looked like this.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

I like it. Doesn't take much to get used to.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

OM's are like puppies, and peelers -- once you've had one in your lap ...

I like cedar tops. Course I'm just an acoustic slut.

Congrat's and enjoy!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice score!

On a side note, I knew someone who found a bag of something slightly illegal in the case compartment when he bought a guitar.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice one Laristotle. If you aren't too familiar with the S6 Cedar tops, be aware that if you pick hard and play hard, the scuffs will abound!! But it adds character and Mojo. These guitars are made to be played, not stared at!

Here's my S6 which I just took a pic of. I filtered the levels so you can see where the wear and tear is slightly hilighted:










I assume your Seagull S6 Folk is in pretty much mint condition considering it was sitting in its case for all this time. That shouldn't last too long.


----------

